# help with pigeon who can't fly



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

On October 20th I found a pigeon in the road. It appeared to have a broken wing. I brought it home and tried to wrap its wing with vet wrap but the pigeon kept taking it off. I gave up thinking that I was doing more harm than good. I put it in a rabbit size carrier so it could not spread its wings thinking that this would help it heal since it could not move very much. It had a small amount of blood on its wing but I could not find the injury. I started it on Baytril (.06 ml) 2x's per day and gave it food and water and a towel to sit on. It has been on Baytril for 5 days now. 

After 5 days it was doing much better so I gave it some panacur assuming that since it was wild it most likely has worms. (point 1 ml) 1 x per day. I figured maybe 3 doses total. Today was it's second dose. It is still doing fine. It's poop looks normal and the bird is strong. However, it still can't fly. It's wing is lower at the shoulder but not so low that the flight feathers touch the ground. 

Now it is a week later. I don't know where to go from here. It still cannot fly. I know this because today while I was changing the paper in the carrier it got away, tried to fly, but fell over on its side instead. 

I feel bad that I can't help it. I just could not leave it in the road. It can live with me if it does not recover but a wild bird should be able to stay wild. Is there anything else I can do? Should I put it in a larger cage or keep it in the small carrier for a while longer? Is the Baytril and Panacur okay? Please advise me! 

If it ends up living with me I will figure how to set up an area in my home for a handicapped bird. Until that time comes...I would like it to be able to fly again.

It is quarentined outside because I have other birds in my house. It is still warm here during the day. I put the carrier in my garage at night to keep it safe. If I end up keeping it I will have to take it to the vet for a health check. Any shelter around me would have euthinized it because of it's injury. I found this out the hard way. 

Claudia


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Claudia, 
Thank you for helping him.
Unfortunately, without fixing wing immediately after injury, chances for full recovery diminish every day. You can keep him as a pet. No much choice there. Give him Arnica pills - one a day and hope that it is not bone, but joint injury.


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh No.....I was afraid of that. Is there a dosage on Arnica pills? Where can I get them? I've never heard of them. Actually, I've never given a pill to a bird before. How is the best way to get them to eat it? 

I guess I should make a vet appointment since it will not heal well enough to fly again. I should also think of a name. It surly does not like me at all! I will have to try to win its trust after it is checked out by my vet.
Thanks,
Claudia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons tame up very quiclky. They can sense when someone is trying to help them and they make charming companions.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Arnica you can get from the health shops usually they are small pills that bird can swallow whole. They come in different strength, but 1 a day is fine for pigeon.
To give pill to a pigeon, one must hold him; wrap him in towel or t-shirt only head to stick out.
Open beak gently (this is tricky part as they wiggle) and pop pill down the throat. Let him swallow. If you firmly keep his upper beak between index and thumb fingers it is easier. Bird will get used to this procedure, but in the beginning it is stressful for both of you.
You can also post a picture for us to see your bird.


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for your help. It sounds like giving a pill is the same process as giving liquid meds. I can do that. 

I'm glad that they tame up pretty fast. I will work with her after she is healed more. I have a dove in the house who decided that she wanted to stay inside the rabbit's pen instead of her cage. The rabbit and dove are very good buds. I even took away the bird cage and she free flys around my home and sleeps with the rabbit. I put her food and water outside the pen so the rabbit will not eat it. They created this arrangment years ago. Maybe the pigeon will be able to break into their "click" and they can all hang together. We shall see.
Thank you again for your help.
Claudia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just a thought for you, last fall i got a pigeon in that had been hit by a car, he had a broken wing and it had all ready started to heal, i thought he would never be able to fly.
i have a friend who has a farm with enclosures with ducks,geese, chickens, peacocks and ringneck doves.
i asked him if he could live there along with 2 youngsters until spring and he said yes, over the winter he kept telling me, i think that he can fly, and sure enough when i went to check on them in the spring to see how they were doing, he could.
sometimes they can recover if given enough time, needless to say all 3 were released at my house after spending a couple of weeks out in pre release, and they joined up with the local flock.


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

I have an outside aviary. I thought of putting her in there but there are no other birds in it because I use it for day use only. I have always brought everyone in for the night. Maybe I can put her in there during the day and bring her in at night. I could put very low perches and a place for her to feel sheltered. I am thinking that she might feel really bad out there because I have a flock of pigeons that come to my feeder that is in full view of the aviary. She would not be able to get to them. She would be the only bird in the aviary. Sounds loney to me. What do you think? If she started flying again I could open the door and let her join the feeder flock. I don't know anyone who has birds that would take her. I live near Houston, tx. I would like to do what is best for the bird. 
Claudia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think letting her be outside sounds like a great idea, it will also give her the chance to exercise that wing.
if it's predator proof and she has someplace to escape the weather she could stay out there.
there is an adoption area on this site if you would like to try to find a home for her


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Weather by you does not look so hot for injured bird to be outside.
57 F - Rateher keep her warm inside.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious. Is just 1 week enough time to heal for this injured wing before exercising it? I would also be concerned about the drastic temperature changes, if inside is heated. I would think he needs warmth until fully recovered.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

of course you guys are right, for some reason i was thinking she had him for a while, yes inside until all better, at least a few weeks for the wing


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I feel such guilt...but I could not just let her die in the road! (hands wringing) We are all Gods creatures. 

The outside aviary has 1/2" bar spacing. It is not rat proof, however, it is larger critter proof. Because of the bar spacing I am relunctant to leave her out there at night. It has been getting colder here at night so I have been putting her in the garage where it doesn't get below 70. During the day I put her out in the sun in the carrier. The sun is not too hot this time of year. I have lots of trees so it shades quickly with the movement of the earth. I thought about leaving her in the carrier for 1 more week so the wing would be 2 weeks healed before I let her run around. I don't know how long it takes for the good wing to atrophy. I have a larger budgie cage that I can place her in to get her out of the smaller cage. She can spread her wings in that one if she stands in the middle and will have a little more room to move. I may do that to see if she likes it. I don't want her to hurt herself anymore than she is now. Once she is healed it will be easier on her. I may post her on the adoptions area of this list. I would have to approve the home. I would have to know that she would be in better hands than if she stayed with me. Most of my critters are rescues or have been rehomed with me. I have rehomed others.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh! Claudia, please don't feel guilty. You absolutely did the right thing in helping this bird. Everything you have done already is wonderful. He would not have survived without your intervention. We all need help/advice... and that is why we come to this forum. 
The budgie cage may work well for the winter, while he mends.


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

Your right, I have been stressing over this bird too much. I'll do what I can.
I have put her into the larger budgie cage and she did not complain about it. Her meds are almost finished and then we will see how she does. 

How long does the wing have to heal before I can let her out into a larger aviary? This way I can find out if she will fly again.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i keep mine on limited mobility for 2 weeks, then i want them to start exercising it


----------



## Claudia (Jun 24, 2009)

Good, she only has 6 more days. I'll put her in the aviary after that and bring her in at night. 

Thanks again for everyones help. 

I'll give an update when she goes into the aviary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Claudia said:


> Your right, I have been stressing over this bird too much. I'll do what I can.
> I have put her into the larger budgie cage and she did not complain about it. Her meds are almost finished and then we will see how she does.
> 
> How long does the wing have to heal before I can let her out into a larger aviary? This way I can find out if she will fly again.


10 days....


----------

